# Food for two guys for 15 days



## mackconsult (Feb 7, 2012)

I am off to do pacific cup this summer:

http://www.mackconsult.com/?p=2547

My partner is covering all the cost except food.  I need to come up with the menu and preparation of food for two grown men for 15 days in the open ocean.  We will have water and a small gimbaled stove, but no refrigeration at all.  The boat has an outboard so there will be no spare power to speak of on the boat. 

Soon at home I will have a mini fridge cold smoker.  Planning on investing in 1/4 pig over the coming months, and catching some salmon.  Have a vacum bagger also.  Here is what I am thinking on food:

cured and cold smoked salmon
cured and cold smoked pork & bacon
dehydrated vegetables and fruit
granola bars
instant oatmeal
canned soups, stews, and fruit
instant soups
nuts & trail mix
What are your thoughts?  Any other good meats I could cure and smoke, then vacum bag to bring on the boat?  Any suggestions on the dehydrated stuff?

This is going to be an adventure and a learning experience.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds like you might be losing some weight during those 15 days...:biggrin:

GL with your voyage


----------



## alblancher (Feb 7, 2012)

I think one thing you may learn is that you are a long way from home if you get sick.  No refrigeration?   You may be fine with the smoked meat but remember you will be in the worse possible situation to be in if the meat is not properly cured and stored.  You are also probably in a hot humid environment.

I would eat the smoked meat within the first couple of days and then rely on canned meats and preserved vegs and fruit for the remaining time.   Fresh vegs and fruit are good for 5 or 6 days


----------



## sprky (Feb 7, 2012)

You could include some MRE's they keep with no refrigeration.


----------



## azshane (Feb 8, 2012)

What about beef jerky...lots and lots of beef jerky.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2012)

*Even Cured Cold Smoked Salmon, Ham and Bacon should not be out of refrigeration for an extended period of time!...*Your best option may be Dry Cured meats like Prosciutto, Coppa, Sopressata, Speck and Bresaola. Your Boat should have 12VDC for Radio and Navigation, why can't you get a 12V powered Refrigerator/Cooler? Like wise hearty vegetables like Beans, Peas and Celery will last several days at room temp, but your only other option for week 2 is Root veg like Potatoes, Beets, Carrots and Onions or the Dehydrated stuff you mentioned...Good Luck and stay safe, food poisoning in the middle of the ocean can Kill You!...JJ


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 8, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> *Even Cured Cold Smoked Salmon, Ham and Bacon should not be out of refrigeration for an extended period of time!...*Your best option may be Dry Cured meats like Prosciutto, Coppa, Sopressata, Speck and Bresaola. Your Boat should have 12VDC for Radio and Navigation, why can't you get a 12V powered Refrigerator/Cooler? Like wise hearty vegetables like Beans, Peas and Celery will last several days at room temp, but your only other option for week 2 is Root veg like Potatoes, Beets, Carrots and Onions or the Dehydrated stuff you mentioned...Good Luck and stay safe, food poisoning in the middle of the ocean can Kill You!...JJ




x2 Curing in and of itself is not enough to make meat shelf stable without refrigeration.

sprky and AZShane have some good ideas. You could always rehydrate the dried meat.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd go with the MRE's. A Santa Cruz 27 isn't a huge boat, so space will be at a premium. You'll have no refrigeration or AC, and the Pacific in summertime in a small sailboat is an incredibly harsh environment. Risking food poisoning or worse while at sea and already involved in a life or death situation isn't my idea of a good time. The MRE's are stable, actually quite tasty, can be eaten cold or heated and a one month's supply (2 weeks for 2 guys) can be had for under $400. They can be stuffed into any available space aboard, and since each pouch contains a complete meal, that time spent hunting for all the ingredients for dinner is avoided. You can always bring along food for a few special meals to be prepared when time allows, or instant oatmeal and other stuff for breakfasts but for the most part you're both going to be busy, so an easily accessible quick meal will likely be preferred.


----------



## mackconsult (Feb 8, 2012)

Afraid not.  Not a-lot of space or power on the SC 27.  Between our auto pilot, light, weather fax, laptop, & instruments we have to manage power very closely.  We have a solar panel on the back of the boat that should give a bit of a charge each day.  But we have a spreadsheet put together that details power consumption and we have to stick to the plan.
 


Chef JimmyJ said:


> *Even Cured Cold Smoked Salmon, Ham and Bacon should not be out of refrigeration for an extended period of time!...*Your best option may be Dry Cured meats like Prosciutto, Coppa, Sopressata, Speck and Bresaola. Your Boat should have 12VDC for Radio and Navigation, why can't you get a 12V powered Refrigerator/Cooler? Like wise hearty vegetables like Beans, Peas and Celery will last several days at room temp, but your only other option for week 2 is Root veg like Potatoes, Beets, Carrots and Onions or the Dehydrated stuff you mentioned...Good Luck and stay safe, food poisoning in the middle of the ocean can Kill You!...JJ


----------



## mackconsult (Feb 8, 2012)

Does this look okay?

www.thereadystore.com/mre/mre-entree-variety-pack-case-of-24
 


Mdboatbum said:


> I'd go with the MRE's. A Santa Cruz 27 isn't a huge boat, so space will be at a premium. You'll have no refrigeration or AC, and the Pacific in summertime in a small sailboat is an incredibly harsh environment. Risking food poisoning or worse while at sea and already involved in a life or death situation isn't my idea of a good time. The MRE's are stable, actually quite tasty, can be eaten cold or heated and a one month's supply (2 weeks for 2 guys) can be had for under $400. They can be stuffed into any available space aboard, and since each pouch contains a complete meal, that time spent hunting for all the ingredients for dinner is avoided. You can always bring along food for a few special meals to be prepared when time allows, or instant oatmeal and other stuff for breakfasts but for the most part you're both going to be busy, so an easily accessible quick meal will likely be preferred.


----------



## sprky (Feb 8, 2012)

I haven't bought MRE's in a very long time. But that looks to be about right for cost.  Your going to need 4 cases to make it 15 days.


----------



## roller (Feb 8, 2012)

It says there good for 5 years incase you get lost...carry extra...good luck...there is no way that I would even take a chance on smoked or dried meats...I take it you have never had food poisoning ?


----------



## harleysmoker (Feb 8, 2012)

I never been on a trip like that but first thing I would say is make sure you have plenty of drinking water. And when you think you have enough, take more. If an emergency comes up you can survive without food longer than you can without water, and you sure don't want to drink or even rinse your mouth out with ocean water! You could even take some powdered Gatoraid to mix with your clean water.

I think the MRE's are a great idea, canned food, pasta since you have a stove to cook on, a can of tuna and a box of mac and cheese taste pretty good when you are hungry lol! Bread, rice, etc.,,,,,,It is roughing it since you have no ice supply or refrigerator.

Also make sure you have plenty of safety material and know where on the boat it is located, life jackets, water proof flashlight, flares in a waterproof bag, etc.

When I first came to Florida them football players died out in the gulf, 1 survived. A day of fun fishing turned into a nightmare, they never thought that would happen, but you have to think ahead.

Again, don't forget safety equipment and lots of water!

http://www.survivaltopics.com/survival/how-long-can-you-survive-without-water


----------



## miamirick (Feb 8, 2012)

Monty said it best  spam spam spam spam, spam spam spam spam   plenty of variety








almost one diffrent can per day


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 8, 2012)

If you are confident in your smoking abilities I would go with the smoked meat and fish, I mean isn't that the reason they smoked meat and fish was because there was not refrigeration a long long time ago.........Don't be stupid but don't plan for failure either.....This is just what I would do if going on a once in a lifetime adventure...........Good luck and Godspeed


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2012)

Scrappynadds said:


> If you are confident in your smoking abilities I would go with the smoked meat and fish, I mean isn't that the reason they smoked meat and fish was because there was not refrigeration a long long time ago.........Don't be stupid but don't plan for failure either.....This is just what I would do if going on a once in a lifetime adventure...........Good luck and Godspeed


The Smoked meats of the Past, that required no refrigeration, were nothing like the Smoked Salmon and Ham or Bacon we eat today!...They were more heavily Salted and Dried longer. Most items required some refreshing and desalination in fresh water, a luxury these guys don't have...This is risky advice!...MRE's are the safest choice...JJ


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 8, 2012)

Again it goes back to you and your ability. Would I pack 15 days worth of smoked meats and fish .........no most likely not.......... but you can bet I would have something smoked in there because I have eat'n my fair share of MRE's and after a week of them you will wish you had something to break up the "mood" of your food............... Tabasco sauce is a must if you do decide to go down the MRE route...................... *JJ is the man so I would definitely weight his opinion heavily*....................I tend to live life a little closer to the edge then most people so please weight my advise with a grain of salt so to speak.........Either way you go have fun and enjoy yourself....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 9, 2012)

Scrappynadds said:


> Again it goes back to you and your ability. Would I pack 15 days worth of smoked meats and fish .........no most likely not.......... but you can bet I would have something smoked in there because I have eat'n my fair share of MRE's and after a week of them you will wish you had something to break up the "mood" of your food............... Tabasco sauce is a must if you do decide to go down the MRE route...................... *JJ is the man so I would definitely weight his opinion heavily*....................I tend to live life a little closer to the edge then most people so please weight my advise with a grain of salt so to speak.........Either way you go have fun and enjoy yourself....


LOL...Thank You for the vote of confidence...Think of it this way...It's 95*F with 100% humidity in the house...You just cured and Smoked up 10 lbs of Salmon, 10 lbs of Bacon, a 15 lb Corned Beef Brisket, 8 lbs of Ham and a 14 lb Turkey. You know what you are doing and all is perfect...Now let it all sit out on the counter or even in a Cooler, will be 100*+, for 5-10 days, then cook it over a stove that is only a little more powerful than a can of Sterno...Oh yeah and you live a hundred miles from the nearest Emergency Room and no car to get there...You going to eat any of that stuff?....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....JJ


----------



## eman (Feb 9, 2012)

sprky said:


> I haven't bought MRE's in a very long time. But that looks to be about right for cost.  Your going to need 4 cases to make it 15 days.


Make sure and order the heaters for your MRE's. here's a lil tip . The heaters take about a tbsp or two of water to activate. Salt water makes them heat

faster and hotter. If the heaters are the same ones that come with Military MRE's do not use them in a small inclosed space as they emit hydrogen gas as a byproduct of the mixing of the chemicals and water.


----------



## mackconsult (Feb 9, 2012)

this is great .... thanks so much for the comments and concerns .....

I still might play around with doing some smoked and dried meats, then do some packaging ideas with dry ice and custom made packaging to see how long I can keep things cold.  Heating packs using salt water is a really great idea.  Spam is definitely being added to the list along with pastas.

We won't be in warm conditions for about 6 days, so i think its possible to have a staggered diet based on how many days out we are.

Yes I have had food poisoning ..... and not I will not risk poisoning on this race.  If one of us even becomes slightly under the weather it could make for a very dangerous trip.

BTW .... we are covered on water(2 x 1 gallon/day x 15 days = 30 + 2 emergency gallons = 32 total) and safety gear (8 min life raft with EPIRB).  Sailboats have been racing from the west coast to Hawaii since the 50's and people have done it double handed in boats smaller than the one we are doing it in.  The have been a couple of deaths over the years but they were mainly due to things like heart attacks or dehydration seizures.


----------



## spec (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't forget the canned in spring water Tuna and chocolate bars..

As a special forces trained from birth operator... I'll suggest Canned Tuna IN SPRING WATER for 2 reasons 1 for hydration slurp the h20 the second protien...and it's good at room temp

Chocolate...Quick energy and endorphins...After a week in close quarters you will need some feel good food to keep from killing eachother

Br careful with the MRE heaters as stated above

Lastly I would not hesitate to dry up some soups in the dehydrator...I often gained weight on survival manuevers due to the dried goodies in my ruksak

I'd say I'd like to go with ya....But I don't like to be wetor the bottom of the food chain

Good luck and send us some pix


----------



## spec (Feb 9, 2012)

Something I forgot,

With only 32 gallons of h2o, I'd watch my canned food salt intake...Read your labels and pre run (taste test) some/most of the foods you plan to take...You are better off to just change what your taking with you than throwing it overboard...

In afterthought ...I'm sure you have it already...anti diarrhea, and stiffener tablets...the change in diet is sure to mess up your guts

When I mentioned soups in the above post.. I dry my own and dry them to well below 30% by weight

I weigh the stuff before it goes in the dehydrator and again when it's done


----------



## venture (Feb 9, 2012)

Don't forget puke buckets?

Shovels for makeshift latrines.

Paper towels and toilet paper.

A cellphone for a 911 call?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## spec (Feb 10, 2012)

I guess a shovel would come in handy if no wind


----------



## reents (Feb 10, 2012)

I think you better take more water. If you run into problems and if  it lasts longer than 15 day trip that you have planned. one gal a day might be a cutting it a tad close.


----------



## mackconsult (Feb 10, 2012)

If winds allow and we perform well we should be done in 11 to 12 days .....

BTW race instructions state that you have to cary a sat phone or Single side band and check in nightly.
 


REENTS said:


> I think you better take more water. If you run into problems and if  it lasts longer than 15 day trip that you have planned. one gal a day might be a cutting it a tad close.


----------



## gotarace (Feb 11, 2012)

I would dehydrate a bunch of fruit and vacuum seal it also smoked nuts vacuum sealed would be a great treat also. Sounds like one of life's true adventures...have a great time!!!


----------



## phogi (Feb 11, 2012)

I've traveled extensively with no fridge, for months at a time, on several month and two and one four month long road trip. The trick is to think of meals differently. 15 days is not too long, you should be fine. My advise:

Canned chicken can be amazing if you do it right. My second best dish of all time is as follows:

Steam a cup of rice (or boil, drain, cover and let stand). In a separate pan, olive oil, a diced onion, saute'd to taste. Add a minced serano pepper, salt, pepper, and a can of chicken.


----------



## supercenterchef (Feb 11, 2012)

good to see you weigh in spec!

having some military experience and too much survival training to keep track of, here are some thoughts

for your purposes, you're not taking food...you're taking fuel--keep it simple, high calorie, basics...

eg Ramen noodles, vienna sausages, too much water (of course)

MRE's are cool, but can take up a bit of room...and if you take these...take some Dulcolax...I'm just sayin'

spec...remember those old emergency ration bars?  Man, I love those things...that is always at the top of my 'jump bag' list


----------



## phogi (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh, yeah, and add black beans to that recipe I posted above. One can. Feeds two very well.

Some other ideas:

Take a cutting board and a decent knife, and buy root veggies. Potatoes, Sweet potatoes, etc... Onions are a must. Garlic too. Also, bring spice. Hot sauces, two or three types.

Butter is not needed. and you are better off not worrying about the melt. Olive oil.

Mayo packets, btw, make a great cooking oil.

Nuts make a big difference in a stir fry as well.

The best advise I can give for an extended trip is to eat foods similar to what you normally eat. Fifteen days of different food is not fun for anybody.

On my first trip we ate mostly 'camp food.' Lots of trail mix, cereal bars, etc...makes for really crabby people. Most 'travel' and 'camp' foods a pretty high in sugar content, and you DO NOT want the person you are in close contact with to be crabby and pissed off (which sugar does to many people). Lots of veggies is key. Root veggies keep the best, but take some more perishable ones to start you off.

Also, be aware that sea water is pretty cold in the pacific. You can use it to keep things cool. Just keep some kind of container that can seal, and keep your perishable meats in those vacum pack or ziplock bags, stash them in the container, and fill it with sea water. Change the water once it gets warm.

I'm sure there are other things I'm not thinking of now, but that is a few that may be of use to you.


----------



## phogi (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh, I almost forgot - add a little vinegar to the black beans, makes all the difference.


----------

